# Canadian NG show



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

While not strictly a large scale event, this narrow gauge show just north of Toronto looks to be pretty interesting. I'm planning on heading up for it.
http://www.narrowgaugemadness.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=48&Itemid=57
Dave


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the notice. I was not aware of this event and hope to check it out.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

I guess the ones not heading west to SUPERTRAIN, will have something then


----------

